# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم البوكسات المكسورة الحمايه Cracked Box's  Uni-Android Tool Version-5.0

## najjarsat

*Absolutely New Concept in Tool development  First Time in GSM History*  *Free Android Tool with Auto Device Detection*   *Now forget about Poor device detections in Most of Android Tools.*  
This Toll has fast device detection without touching the Software.   *HOW TOOL INITIALIZE DEVICE DETECTION* *1.* *If you have launched Uni-Android Toll and then You insert the USB Cable into device .. wait and see the magic .. Your Device is Detected... showing with Model Name , Android Version , Android OS with OS IMAGE..*      *2.*  *If your device is connected with USB and then You launch Uni-Android Toll .. Still Your device is detected .. see the Status bar of the Image ..*     *ADB PROCESS*  *This Tool Keeps Complete Watch of ADB Process .. If ADB Process is stopped with any Problem .. Uni-Android Tool will immediately detect the Problem and a message will appear with Instructions How to start process again ..*  *Fastboot Detection*  *Now forget about waiting to detect fastboot devices .. fastboot device detection is fast ..*   _Every Command is accurately designed in the Tool , so no worry to perform any Operation .._  *Uni-Android Tool will be always* *World's First Auto Device Detection Android Tool ..*   *Download and Enjoy* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bouhelal

احسن الله اليك

----------


## bacca22

مشكووور

----------


## allounebba

*شكراااااا اخي اقوها هو الروسي*

----------

